# Weapon preferences



## Pharaoh19XX (Jul 24, 2013)

When you guys are in training or deployed, do you have any preferred choice in weapons and or other equipment? For example: choosing the Scar-H over the M4?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Never used the SCAR but I really like the M2. Hard to go wrong in a gunfight with a .50 cal machine-gun.

M4 with ACOG TA31f, surefire 6p 
LED, and whatever IR is available (I'm not picky). 

I also like the M14, and think if I was running around in a-stan I would take a jocked up M14 over a M4...or the M2 of course.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 24, 2013)

We never got a choice, we got an issued weapon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2013)

I got issued all kinds of things, never fired any of them at anything other than paper targets at the range.

But I got pretty damn good at recommending Hellfire strikes


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 24, 2013)

This thread seems so ....airsofty...


----------



## policemedic (Jul 24, 2013)

And, you know, just a bit...what's the word....Ghey. 

And by 'just a bit' I mean overwhelmingly, flaming, Liberace-at-a-Fosse-festival ghey.


----------



## digrar (Jul 24, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> This thread seems so ....airsofty...



Dude can you tell me what your load out was, down to every last pouch and buckle and make sure you get all the designations right, because I want my load out to be authentic.


----------



## pardus (Jul 24, 2013)

Did your pouches have multicam stitching, and did you get issued multicam socks?


----------



## Muppet (Jul 24, 2013)

And multi cam jock strap? Cause I want to look like the REAL S.F. guys. Not like the space shuttle door gunner that all wannabes look like.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 24, 2013)

When I was in (not S.O.F.) of course, I was issued a K-Bar (which I held in my mouth), right angle flash light and Gerber tool and of course my aid bag. I wore camo face paint and green sided jungle boots. I did not need no M-9 pistol. I was a fucking COMBAT MEDIC! I was a heartbreaker and lifetaker!

F.M.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 24, 2013)

Samurai sword. Just watch Kill Bill, nuff said.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 24, 2013)

I always wanted to bomb the shit out of something but they would never issue me a squadron of B-52's to do carpet bombing.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 24, 2013)

Pharaoh19XX said:


> When you guys are in training or deployed, do you have any preferred choice in weapons and or other equipment? For example: choosing the Scar-H over the M4?


 
A: The one I have with me, as long as I was issued the correct bullets and enough magazines.  and hopefully there is enough organic crew/support ammo that I get to carry some of that... because it's so light ...  and you never ever ever ever have enough rounds for the Pig or the tube or the recoilless...  (that's 240/60, mortar [60 or 81] and gustav...)


----------



## AWP (Jul 24, 2013)

I know threads like these make my mannequin very happy...


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 24, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I know threads like these make my mannequin very happy...



Near necro-crossthread points!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 24, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> This thread seems so ....airsofty...



You're just haten b/c they (airsofters) never let you play with them...you never had any of the cool kit and didn't know the rules....last guy to get picked on the team kinda shit. lol


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 8, 2013)

Depends, could be m4 with eotech or elcan or acog, all depends on what your environment will be like


----------

